# Il tragico Messi del PSG. Parliamone.



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.

Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Ambiente tossico, città (e campionato) calcisticamente demmerda, discretamente bollito e scazzato lui stesso che sarebbe rimasto volentieri al Barca.
Va a finire che il Barca si é liberato della zavorrona, altro che


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Messi in nazionale e ora al PSG non ha mai dato l'impressione di fare la differenza ed è sempre stato slegato dalla squadra ed abulico.

Il talento indescrivibile non si discute mai, ma io adoro i leader e lui non mi ha mai convinto.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

E' finito. Come è finito Ronaldo. Il che non significa che sono diventati due pippe, ma che sono molto lontani dal livello mostrato nei loro giorni migliori.

Ci sta. Hanno dominato in lungo e in largo per un decennio con numeri pazzeschi, adesso la carta d'identità ha presentato il conto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.



Io sinceramente ho sempre ritenuto una eresia paragonare Messi a Maradona. Il più forte rimarrà sempre lui.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2022)

Quando il risultato era ancora a favore dei parigini ho chiesto a mio fratello se Messi lo avessero sostituito tanto è stato il suo impatto anonimo alla partita.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Messi in nazionale e ora al PSG non ha mai dato l'impressione di fare la differenza ed è sempre stato slegato dalla squadra ed abulico.
> 
> Il talento indescrivibile non si discute mai, ma io adoro i leader e lui non mi ha mai convinto.


Messi n Nazionale ha battuto ogni record.
Certo, forse ha bisogno di leader attorno 

Personaggio introverso, forse neppure mentalmente normale.

Comunque stando in tema, a me pare che tutti al PSG facciano schifo.

È proprio l'ambiente marcio.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Marzo 2022)

Aveva ragione Balotelli....ora si che Leo e SuperMario sono sullo stesso piano.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Non ne ha più fisicamente.

D'accordissimo su Neymar.


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.



Non è felice.
A Barcellona era in una bolla, amato dai tifosi e da qualunque appassionato di calcio.
Con il passaggio al PSG qualcosa si è rotto: lui non è adatto a sfide diverse, sarebbe dovuto rimanere al Barca, in un modo o nell'altro, anticipando la questione del tetto ingaggi ecc.

Messi è un calciatore straordinario, un alieno, ma è in evidente disagio, l'avventura in Francia è finita prima di iniziare(a livello di testa).
Senza la testa non ci sono neanche le gambe.

A livello di personalità non è l'alieno che vediamo sul campo, non è neanche CR7, lo si sapeva e lo si è visto ancora più chiaramente quest'anno.
Farebbe bene a fare carte false per tornare al Barcellona il prossimo anno, perché sono sicuro che in quel caso rivedremmo la vera Pulga, uno dei calciatori più forti di sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Non penso affatto che sia stato sempre "pompato" nel Barcellona, forse, e dico forse, negli ultimi anni era già in calo e quel contesto gli è stato d'aiuto. Questo sì.

È stato uno dei più grandi giocatori che abbiano mai toccato un campo di calcio. Semplicemente, penso che quando un giocatore per troppi anni si abitua a quella squadra, a quel campionato ed in fase calante prova un'esperienza nuova, peraltro per motivazioni discutibili (soldi), il calo è dietro l'angolo. Io stesso avevo previsto che ci potesse essere un caso Shevchenko (tanti anni al Milan, poi al Chelsea irriconoscibile, tutt'altro giocatore). 

Cristiano Ronaldo, ad esempio, ogni 10 anni ha cambiato una squadra e questo forse lo ha aiutato, oltre ad avere caratteristiche fisiche (altezza e colpi di testa in particolare) che gli hanno permesso di reggere il calo tecnico e di velocità dovuto all'età. 

Ciò non toglie, che la stagione di Messi è tragica, un orrore totale, ed anch'io, pur non avendo escluso un calo, non mi sarei mai aspettato che a quest'ora stesse a due gol in campionato.


----------



## cris (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Messi mi sembra un morto che cammina
Sguardo perso nel vuoto

Spiaze


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.



Discorso interessante. Al netto delle attenuanti generiche, come il cambio di squadra e l'eta' avanzata di un giocatore a fine carriera, le cose stanno esattamente cosi. E forse molti possono definitivamente capire la bestemmia di paragonare Messi a Maradona. 

Farei anche un discorso analogo per Ronaldo fin da quando e' andato alla Juve. Non parlo neanche del pietoso Ronaldo all United, escluso per scelta tecnica nella sfida col City (puntalmente comunque persa dal "fenomeno" della panchina Ragnick) e scappato via piangendo a Madeira in aereo privato.

Sic transit gloria mundi. E ora vedete di dare il pallone d'oro a Benzema, che gia era stato scippato lo scorso anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


In troppi sottovalutano il cuore. 
Messi a Barcellona era a casa sua.

A parte questo aspetto è chiaro che il ragazzo ha iniziato la parabola discendente. 
Non scordiamo che gioca a grandi livelli da quando aveva 17 anni.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Messi n Nazionale ha battuto ogni record.
> Certo, forse ha bisogno di leader attorno
> 
> Personaggio introverso, forse neppure mentalmente normale.
> ...


Pazzo ma tu lo hai visto in nazionale o parli per sentito dire?
Pessimo ai mondiali 2010, ridicolo in finale nel 2014, nel 2018 non pervenuto etc etc.

Ha vinto la Coppa America nel 2021... in 20 anni di carriera te lo credo che ha battuto dei record, ma non è mai stato leader.
Maradona nel 1990 portò un'Argentina agghiacciante in finale e 4 anni prima una mediocre Argentina aveva vinto.

Non voglio fare confronti, ho detto che il talento è indiscusso, ma in Nazionale ha sempre fatto pena.

Sai quando ha fatto bene? Al Mondiale Under-20 nel 2005, vinto. Vai a vedere. Io facevo l'università e seguivo il mondiale su Sportitalia, mi accorsi subito di Messi nel giugno del 2005.

Forse volevi concordare con me che non è un leader, però io sottolineo che in nazionale non mi è mai piaciuto.

Messi può fare bene solo al Barca, così come uno Sheva o un Kaka (con le dovute proporzioni) potevano fare bene solo da noi.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pazzo ma tu lo hai visto in nazionale o parli per sentito dire?
> Pessimo ai mondiali 2010, ridicolo in finale nel 2014, nel 2018 non pervenuto etc etc.
> 
> Ha vinto la Coppa America nel 2021... in 20 anni di carriera te lo credo che ha battuto dei record, ma non è mai stato leader.
> ...


Mai visto dieci minuti di partita ahahahah

Infatti ho parlato di record, quelli son numeri.
Mi riferivo solo a quelli.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mai visto dieci minuti di partita ahahahah
> 
> Infatti ho parlato di record, quelli son numeri.
> Mi riferivo solo a quelli.


Infatti ho modificato il post poco prima della tua replica...

Non è mai stato un leader, tutto qua.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

parte tutto dalle gambe, quelle non ci sono più, poi sicuramente può incidere il diverso contesto dopo 15 anni ma secondo me è secondario.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Penso che con questi numeri (ripeto DUE gol in campionato, roba da invidiare Cutrone), al PSG è addio certo. Ci sarebbe da ridere se tornasse al Barcellona. Lì preparo i popcorn.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Messi in nazionale e ora al PSG non ha mai dato l'impressione di fare la differenza ed è sempre stato slegato dalla squadra ed abulico.
> 
> Il talento indescrivibile non si discute mai, ma io adoro i leader e lui non mi ha mai convinto.


Era logico che fosse così forte anche grazie all’ambiente che gli ha dato tutto. Ora è semplicemente completamente bollito e godo a vederlo così dopo gli ultimi 2 palloni d’oro rubati


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ueee uee. Vado a Parigi a guadagnare 30 milioni senza fare un ca....


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Messi è stato un alieno in un Barcelona alieno. Li ha vinto il gioco, l'organizzazione....e in tutto questo il livello individuale (pazzesco!!!) di Leo era magia pura. 

Già lo scorso anno in un Barca che giocava a calcio sulla terra, e non sulla luna, Messi era ridimensionato.

Resta un grande campione, forse il migliore della storia, ma pensare a Parigi facesse cosi tanto la differenza era (è) utopia.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Era logico che fosse così forte anche grazie all’ambiente che gli ha dato tutto. Ora è semplicemente completamente bollito e godo a vederlo così dopo gli *ultimi 2 palloni d’oro rubati*


Qua ridiamo e scherziamo, ma queste sono vergogne mondiali.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che con questi numeri (ripeto DUE gol in campionato, roba da invidiare Cutrone), al PSG è addio certo. Ci sarebbe da ridere se tornasse al Barcellona. Lì preparo i popcorn.



non tornerà mai al Barca, con laporta ha rotto definitivamente. secondo me si farà sto altro anno e poi andrà a giocare in america


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qua ridiamo e scherziamo, ma queste sono vergogne mondiali.


Una cosa davvero brutta e ancor più brutto vedere gente che lo gustificava.
Gli ultimi 2 palloni d’oro a messi sono scandalosi e completamente rubati, vergogne come dici tu


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Una cosa davvero brutta e ancor più brutto vedere gente che lo gustificava.
> Gli ultimi 2 palloni d’oro a messi sono scandalosi e completamente rubati, vergogne come dici tu



penultimo meritatissimo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> penultimo meritatissimo


Per me assolutamente no


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me assolutamente no



fece una stagione migliore del lewandoski "derubato" dell'anno scorso, poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Amici possono testimoniare ma io l'ho sempre detto che Messi per quanto bravissimo talentuoso e bla bla bla al Barcellona era trattato cullato come un re, fin troppo, e gli veniva facile tutto in quella situazione.
Al contrario di Ronaldo non si è mai messo in gioco in altre realtà, del resto a livello caratteriale e carisma è un unghia rispetto al portoghese e in nazionale si è visto.
Volente o nolente ha dovuto lasciare il Barcellona e questo è il risultato, incide pochissimo, anonimo in una squadra di stelle


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

tornerà al Barcelona, in estate o tra un anno


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tornerà al Barcelona, in estate o tra un anno


Ma ritirarsi no?


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Strafinito pure lui come Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2022)

comunque è paradossalmente più finito di ronaldo, per quelle che sono le sue caratteristiche. per messi dribbling, accelerazioni erano fondamentali, come lo erano per Ronaldinho e altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2022)

È palese che Messi non si trova bene a Parigi. La sua vita era a Barcellona in tutto e per tutto. Fuori da quel club non si trova.

Infatti, non a caso, ha firmato per soli due anni. Il mio giudizio su Messi non cambia granché. Vedremo il prossimo anno come andrà.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Oramai si farà due annetti parigini e poi la star in USA....


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2022)

Fail Messi ma fail ancor piu grande il psg. Squadra costruita male, piena di galli in un pollaio/figurine amalgamate male e con un allenatore che definire mediocre è voler esser buoni.
Il psg Era destinato al fallimento.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.



Enorme talento, ma limitato da una comfort-zone ben precisa, aiutato dal contesto e da una squadra stellare al posto giusto nel momento giusto. Successo enormemente amplificato dal periodo che stiamo vivendo.

Umanamente e come spessore carismatico, quasi zero. Stucchevoli le lacrime per l'addio al Barca.

Grande ma non grandissimo. Non lo vorrei mai nella mia squadra ideale per una finale.


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Messi n Nazionale ha battuto ogni record.
> Certo, forse ha bisogno di leader attorno
> 
> Personaggio introverso, forse neppure mentalmente normale.
> ...


Vanno tutti lì perché si guadagna schifosamente tanto, seppur in un campionato imbarazzante che ti porta a non essere concentrato e a viversi la città e il lauto ingaggio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qua ridiamo e scherziamo, ma queste sono vergogne mondiali.


io al pallone d'oro non do nessun credito,è un premio politico,da troppi anni. Messi è un grandissimo ma ha rubato almeno 3 palloni d'oro,idem Crgay. gente come Iniesta,Maldini,giusto per scomodare 2 nomi a caso,sono rimasti a bocca asciutta


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ritirarsi no?



Finché lo pagano perché dovrebbe?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> io al pallone d'oro non do nessun credito,è un premio politico,da troppi anni. Messi è un grandissimo ma ha rubato almeno 3 palloni d'oro,idem Crgay. gente come Iniesta,Maldini,giusto per scomodare 2 nomi a caso,sono rimasti a bocca asciutta



Dopo questa gara lo vince Donnarumma


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo questa gara lo vince Donnarumma


in tutta questa faccenda quello che mi fa morire dalle risate è caressa. ma quanto è incompetente sto qua?? comunicazione voto:9


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> in tutta questa faccenda quello che mi fa morire dalle risate è caressa. ma quanto è incompetente sto qua?? comunicazione voto:9



Caressa mi sta simpatico. Non ne prende una ma almeno non si da le arie alla Sconcerti.


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2022)

Messi al PSG mi fa pensare a rivaldo da noi.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Negli anni scorsi abbiamo aperto decine si topic parlando di confronti tra Messi e Ronaldo e Messi e Maradona. Più di qualcuno sottolineava come la straordinaria grandezza di Messi fosse in un certo senso "pompata" dal Barcellona e da tutto ciò che gli girava intorno: lì era il re. Al PSG, Messi è un etoclasma. E non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno in un campionato men che ridicolo come la Ligue 1. Quindi? Rivediamo, a livello globale, il giudizio su Messi.
> 
> Su quel pagliaccio di Neymar, invece, non serve aggiungere altro. Il più grande bluff (a peso d'oro) della storia del calcio.


Non esisterà mai paragone tra Messi e Diego,partiamo da ciò.Lui e il Barça si son scambiati le fortune se così possiamo dire,un pó come noi con Kaka e Sheva.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2022)

A 35 anni il declino fisico è normale. Quello che stupisce è il crollo caratteriale. Messi non è mai stato un leader alla Maradona, ma si sta dimostrando molto debole, fuori dal contesto Barca, cosa che tra l'altro aveva fatto sospettare già con la nazionale.
La sua carriera non si discute, ma, quando si fanno confronti tra i migliori della storia del calcio, va considerato anche questo.
Riguardo Neymar, uso da anni la tua stessa espressione: il più grande bluff del calcio moderno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2022)

Io credo abbia raggiunto vette inavvicinabili ma oggi è un giocatore che non ha più le motivazioni.. Si vede proprio che non gli frega nulla..
Sinceramente potrebbe anche ritirarsi, prenda esempio da Zidane, non è che per forza si deve arrivare a 40 anni eh..

In ogni caso ha anche scelto il club peggiore in cui andare, lui deve essere la stella indiscussa, andare a dividere il palco è stata una cavolata..

Lo vedrei bene qui da noi al posto di Diaz


----------



## MiniRick (10 Marzo 2022)

Messi per circa 15 anni è stato sempre tra i migliori 3/4 giocatori ed alcuni di questi li ha vissuti da vero ALIENO di questo sport... Ha incarnato l'essenza del calcio, sicuramente "agevolato" da un club e compagni di squadra che difficilmente nella storia si potrà ripetere... alchimia, organizzazione e veri fenomeni di questo sport tutti uniti in una fantastica sinfonia... Mi sembra anche ingeneroso sminuire Messi, perchè fenomeno solo nel Barca...Quanti giocatori nella storia del calcio hanno mantenuto certi livelli per cosi tanto tempo?! Mi viene da dire pochi... Molto pochi.
Personalmente mi dispiace vedere Messi vagare per il campo in balia degli eventi e mai riuscire ad essere incisivo... Quanto è importante la testa in un giocatore ogni tanto lo sottovalutiamo...

p.s. Pensando dove possa andare il prossimo anno a sensazione direi che torni in sud America...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2022)

Messi a me da l'impressione di non sentire piu il calcio come una volta. D'altronde che motivazioni puo avere uno che ha vinto tutto a giocare in Ligue 1 in una squadra stile Harlem Globetrotters, piena di primedonne e dive? Non come al Barca dove lui era la stella indiscussa.
La sua stella s'é eclissata un po mentre al suo fianco Mbappe é il fenomeno del prossimo decennio e procinto di partire per Madrid. Lo vedo come corpo estraneo.
É palese come sia andata li solo per i soldi, una gia straricco come lui, e questi non bastano per accendere il fuoco in lui. Avrebbe fatto meglio a cercare un altro tipo di motivazione (un po come Ibra che decise di tornare al Milan per risolevarci, Baggio che si senti 'arrivato' a Brescia, Tevez nel suo Boca. Queste sono motivazioni.)

poi saranno impressioni mie che praticamente non vedo mai il PSG, ma numeri alla mano e quel po che ho visto, l'impressione é questa.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Messi è un giocatore immenso che ha scritto la storia del calcio, ma il tempo passa per tutti e pure per lui.

Oggi è un giocatore che ha perso lo spunto micidiale che aveva e lo rendeva imprendibile. Gioca da fermo, è sempre molto intelligente e la classe è unica, ma non è chiaramente lo stesso di qualche anno fa. Ha anche definitivamente cambiato ruolo. Meno attaccante, piu regista.

Già a Barcellona comunque nelle ultime stagioni era in calo. L'ambiente lo proteggeva e rendeva intoccabile. Adesso è piu esposto e si sta beccando non poche critiche.

Poi comunque bisogna avere memoria e rispetto per i grandi campioni e non saltare giu dal carro... ha vinto una Coppa America storica con l'Argentina giusto pochi mesi fa, questo per dire che resta uno dei piu grandi di sempre a prescindere dal fatto che adesso attraversi un naturale declino.


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2022)

Beh a Barcellona ha fatto cose che non fai solo perché giochi nella tua comfort zone, 
quando saltava mezza squadra avversaria, le punizioni, gli assist, i gol ecc ecc, sono cose che hai nel tuo bagaglio calcistico.

Ora semplicemente ha perso ciò che gli permetteva tutto questo, la rapidità.

Certo è che il piede rimane, ma se giochi con compagni che son dei solisti... ecco il risultato.


----------

